# NGTE by night



## mr_bones (Jul 1, 2007)

Since we both knew the site quite well in terms of layout and had visited a fair few times by daylight, Reaperman and I arranged a trip to NGTE by cover of night. We arrived on site shortly before 10.30pm and undeterred by the rain and wind, we ventured inside – first stopping at the air-house. By now our eyes had adjusted and it was clear that the place took on a totally different atmosphere at night. Not only did the weather make it very noisy inside but fumbling around in the dark added to the slight unnerving sensation – it was uncomfortable to stay in 1 area for too long!






















After getting a feel for the lighting conditions we progressed outside and eventually onto cell 4 which unfortunately was too dark to pick anything up in! We didn’t want to light it up too much as it is very exposed with windows round a large section. 




































Eventually we ended up in another area – not sure of cell number but due to the lack of windows we could comfortably light the room up and were quite pleased with the effect.






Finally heading back out of the site we made a quick trip to the air house roof and found our way back out again as the time was now 3.30am!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 1, 2007)

Brilliant, Mr B. 
That was some feat.
Helluva nice set of photos and I enjoyed those a lot. Love the one with the clouds in the sky.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## lost (Jul 1, 2007)

Excellent, I imagine it was very difficult to get good shots out of Pyestock at night but you managed it.


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 1, 2007)

I didnt take many photos so Just 3 From me:















​


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 1, 2007)

>





>



*win0rz!*

Above two pics are super cool! Love them! 

Sorry I wasn't able to come along as well, looks and sounds like you had a fun and productive evening/morning. 

JD


----------



## chelle (Jul 1, 2007)

My other half loves this place & can't wait to return there


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 1, 2007)

Jondoe_264 said:


> *win0rz!*
> 
> Above two pics are super cool! Love them!



Have to agree there. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Maidstone Trooper (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice pics there. The noises there are bad enough in the day, let alone at night.


----------



## Simon (Jul 2, 2007)

Great photos. Particularly like the ones which JonDoe picked out. The blue sky over the Air House is my favourite.

The building you weren't sure the name of, and were able to light up, is The Plant House. For some reason, it has a completely different construction to the other buildings at Pyestock, lacking the steel frame/concrete/blue glass style and instead opting for brick.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## King Al (Jul 2, 2007)

Really great work guys -as always-. I like every one of those pictures what an amazing place every time I see a picture of this place the more I want to see more. it should have a warning lable


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yes, crackin' pics chaps 
So good in fact, I'm finally beginning to accept that I won't get to see this place in person (time and other commitments) so quality pics like this are the next best thing! Thanks again to Mr. Bones & JD

Lb


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 2, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks again to Mr. Bones & JD



w00t! I get thanks just for replying to the thread! LOL!!

JD


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Oops -must learn to read posts more thoroughly!! My aplologies JD -just saw the pics and thought you'd added them!!

Lb

P.s. -should have twigged they weren't yours -you being an "underground" man!


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 3, 2007)

Cracking pictures RM, shows that quality is much more important than quantity.

Thanks everyone for all the replies - must go back and see some other areas at night!


----------



## King Al (Jul 3, 2007)

If you do go back at night again I wouldn't mind seeing the giant toilet in all its menacing glory


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2007)

mr_bones said:


> Cracking pictures RM, shows that quality is much more important than quantity.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the replies - must go back and see some other areas at night!



Doh -and I missed Reaps pics too!!  Must also make more time to read posts s l o w l y!! The blue hue effect is magic  Tip top stuff!!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2007)

King Al said:


> If you do go back at night again I wouldn't mind seeing the giant toilet in all its menacing glory



Yes, please do this for KA -so we can FLUSH his obsession with BOG standard loos out of his CISTERN!!!

Lb


----------



## Delver (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice pics there guys - loving Pyestock at night 

Blue effect is cool


----------



## King Al (Jul 4, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Yes, please do this for KA -so we can FLUSH his obsession with BOG standard loos out of his CISTERN!!!



 I am just fascinated by its size and interested as to what it was actually used for


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 5, 2007)

Perhaps it's just the big mumma of all water tanks?


----------



## King Al (Jul 5, 2007)

Well it must have held some sort of liquid to have a valve like that. 1 cubic meter of water weighs 1 metric ton


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 7, 2007)

Went for a poke around N.G.T.E. last eve with Marlon, RM and st00p. I don't think anyone was really in a pic taking mood, I took four, three of which are posted below. It was a good evening, saw a lot of the site and chilled out atop a cooling tower building, chatting exploring, eating RM's endless supply of crisps and Marlon's chocolate digestives whilst all the while trapped in a double entendre nightmare. 

After being dedicated to drain photography for a good while now I struggled to take a pic without someone in shot! LOL!













JD


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 7, 2007)

That red headlight is interesting, if it were to one side the wearer would look like the Terminator for a distance!


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 7, 2007)

Loving that last shot, It works really well. I'll have a look at some of mine tonight hopefully.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 7, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Loving that last shot, It works really well. I'll have a look at some of mine tonight hopefully.



Thanks, yeah the other two I quite like but suffer from slightly off framing/composition that niggles me every time I look at them! LOL! 

Be cool to see your pics, especially that last couple you were taking. 

JD


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2007)

I must say I do like the first one. From a purely female hetero point of view it's, um, rather nice, no offence meant. Nice composition too (she says, backtracking rapidly). 
Sorry about that. Do like the other pics too.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> That red headlight is interesting, if it were to one side the wearer would look like the Terminator for a distance!



Or the Borg!


----------



## chelle (Jul 8, 2007)

I am one of thee biggest fans of Pyestock...but I never fancied it at night but after seeing all these pics..each and everyone is truly brill...can I ask how the blue effect was achieved in the plant house pics?

thanxxxxxxxxxx

Stu...Chelles saddo of a Pyestock partner


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 10, 2007)

Great photos JD! Especially like your picture of inside the blue pipe! Was a really enjoyable evening - wasn't quite as happy with my pictures as i thought i was going to be but still a few gooduns!

Unfortunately i don't have internet at home at the moment and for some deranged reason i can't upload pictures from the work machine - will try again later


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 10, 2007)

Seems it is working now...


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2007)

I like those, Mr B. Especially that second one of that huge pipe thing from a distance all lit up. Nice time-lapse one, too.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 10, 2007)

As JD mentioned we didnt really take many photos, But this shot from the end of the evening in cell 3 was fairly succsessful.


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a stunner mate, thought it looked good on the back of the camera


----------



## Simon (Jul 10, 2007)

Did you climb up the Plant House cooling tower to get some of those shots? I'm particularly impressed with the elevation you got for both the pictures of Cell 1 & 2 and its exhauster, and the Air House.

I've got a picture of a cross-section of Cell 3. I'll dig it out. It shows where you were standing for many of your shots (and how enormous the entire structure is).

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon (Jul 10, 2007)

As promised:




(This framed picture is on the wall... somewhere in Pyestock... hence the reflection of me taking the shot).

OK, working from left to right:
1. *Plenum Chamber:* there is a door to this just behind the door to the test chamber. I think I've got one shot of it, but there's not much there.
2. *Test Chamber:* The engine on test is put in here. This is the part of the cell which was modified for the film Sahara with the doors added to the end. The Working Section is the part of the roof which is removed to allow the engine to be dropped in.
3. *The Diffuser Section:* this is the long dark section of pipe which lies beyond the Sahara doors. The hot exhaust gases from the jet exhausts were blown along here.
4. *Inhibition Torches:* these are the cylindrical pieces of metal jutting from the floor as you enter the large end chamber. Not sure how these work.
5. *Exhaust Gas Cooler:* And this is the end of the chamber from which most of the pictures were taken.

I hope this makes sense and you can see just how huge this cell actually is. I've been along the flooded sections underground and they continue all the way along to the connections with the Vacuum Bus Mains (so the Air House is clearly on 'suck' at this point).

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's another part of Pyestock which has yet to be visited (this is an archival shot). The scissor platform is positioned just below an engine on test; there's someone on there working on the engine, so it'll give an indication of scale.




Those who are familar with my site, especially Aquila, should recognise this room's function. And from there, you'll be able to work out where at Pyestock it is. And why no-one's photographed it.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 10, 2007)

I know where that is  Though to be fair theres only really one place on site It could really be! 

The scale of it is truly fantastic Doubtless one of the most impressive parts of the site.


----------



## skaramoosh (Jul 11, 2007)

I too know where that place is, was in the building awhile back, big glass-fibre sound deadening cones galore!I even climbed inside the turbine that pushes the air through the building.
it has a 'stargate' type exit to it for the burnt exhaust gasses that's cathedral in size.
it's not been visited by many and probably wont be for the forseeable future.


----------



## Valan (Jul 12, 2007)

Loving all the pics! Night shots really show this place off, love the colours you've all managed to create in the pics and, yeah, the terminator style picces are ace, very suited to the place! 
I can imagine the endless echoes in the tunnels is well freaky at night!


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple more, not quite as good as some as no 'noise reduction' switched on

enjoy...


----------



## strangely_brown (Sep 7, 2007)

Enjoying the pics m8, more than I can say about the evening tho'. 


















The real weakness in the fuji camera is obvious from these shots. 
max ASA 800.
max shutter 15 sec.
plus the user.


----------



## strangely_brown (Sep 7, 2007)

Simon.

The inhibition torches mentioned in your plan. They're for igniting any unburnt fuel before in enters the exhauster part of the air supply system. In the event of a flameout of the engine, unburnt fuel would end up being sucked back towards the airhouse through the blue pipes with possible catastrophic results. The torches ensure that this doesn't happen


----------



## King Al (Sep 7, 2007)

Great atmospheric pictures, love this place it looks so chaotic in the day, pipes coming out of every were etc, but in the evening everything seems to calm down- or is it just me…

Good stuff guys


----------

